# New Agco Rollouts



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/agco-brands-roll-out-new-tractors-and-corn-heads-naa-katie-humphreys/


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Sounds overly complicated and super expensive...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

5700 series: "For the North American market, the Global Series tractors are manufactured in Changzhou in China, AGCO's newest manufacturing facility."


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Were they not making the global models in Brazil previously?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I looked at Tractordata.com at all the 5600 series and the country of origin is not listed on any of them.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

400,500 and 2600 hd series were made in brazil,but have been discontinued.4600 series are made in japan the gloabal series in china the rest are made in france except for the largest tractors which are made in Minnesota some of the smallest utility tractors might be made in Poland but im not for sure.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

timberjackrob said:


> 400,500 and 2600 hd series were made in brazil,but have been discontinued.4600 series are made in japan the gloabal series in china the rest are made in france except for the largest tractors which are made in Minnesota some of the smallest utility tractors might be made in Poland but im not for sure.


What a load of bullshit, bad enough Monsanto makes the american farmer pay for all the research for GMO crops thru tech fee's then lets the stuff be pirated/don't go after a tech fee from our competitors over seas, now major brand US tractor is made in china. Starting to like my older equipment more every day.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh I have liked my older Tractors every since Tier4 was implemented.....55 series JD tractors are now going thru the roof pricewise.

You can blame Bill Clinton and NAFTA and the lazy over-inflated no work typical Unionized American for tractor manufacturing moving overseas.

Very few Americans want to work.....how many people would have done what I did yesterday(and others here on HT).....raked, baled, gathered and stacked hay and then cleaned up my baler to get the preservative off of it and oiled it down with a fogger before I called it quits for the day.....entirely done by myself. Ass was dragging but I still care.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It's almost like they're allergic to it.......one could have a stroke doing something stupid like....well, WORK...


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Oh I have liked my older Tractors every since Tier4 was implemented.....55 series JD tractors are now going thru the roof pricewise.
> 
> You can blame Bill Clinton and NAFTA and the lazy over-inflated no work typical Unionized American for tractor manufacturing moving overseas.
> 
> ...


Oh I know, I've had this argument before with many a person, my argument people are getting lazy, no need to raise the minimum wage as they that are willing to work hard enough will find a way to get ahead, then I point out to prove my laziness theory all you have to do is goto any Walmart, Krogers, Martins, Target, etc and look at all the carts around the parking lot instead of in the cart corral where they belong. Of course these are the same people who act like having to work a whole hour of overtime should get them saint hood.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't like it either ive always been a massey man but I draw the line at a Chinese massey and its not that they are not good tractors I have looked at them they are very heavy built with not a lot of frills.


----------



## Apm1026 (Feb 11, 2012)

Well here is my take, there is a difference between Chinese designed and manufactured and products that are designed and quality checked by companies here but manufactured in China. Hey the Chinese are smart people do t forget . These 5700/6700 series tractors look attractive to me for what I do. I'm looking forward to Checking them out at the Sunbelt Ag Expo next month.


----------



## MFred (Nov 29, 2013)

5700 "SL" and 6700 "S" tractors are still made in France. The global sales are meant to fill a void where one doesn't want to spend 80k on a 100 engine hp tractor. From what I've seen you can get a 130 engine hp 4wd cab tractor and loader decently equipped for about that.

I ran a 4710 a few hours on demo and it seemed like a nice tractor for the money. It wasn't anywhere near as nice as my 5610 but I sure won't count one out when I buy another tractor in a year or two. Sure better than the Brazilian made 400 & 500's I've run.

I concern myself with a good dealer first. All my stuff sucks when it's broken, I don't care what color it is.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Vol, don't forget the best part of being your own boss.

You can work all the hours you want with no one but your wife to complain.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Apm1026 said:


> Well here is my take, there is a difference between Chinese designed and manufactured and products that are designed and quality checked by companies here but manufactured in China. Hey the Chinese are smart people do t forget . These 5700/6700 series tractors look attractive to me for what I do. I'm looking forward to Checking them out at the Sunbelt Ag Expo next month.


Irregardless of who designed it then built it, once that money leaves the country, the chances of it coming back are till to none.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Many times all of the money does not leave the country.....just the part that pays for Labor or Labor/Manufacturing....besides, American production is not very good in a unionized setting anymore for the most part. This has already been the case for years with our cars and trucks. Some folks act like it is a crime if something is built in another country....I have some 25-30 year old JD tractors that the motors were made in France or Germany or completely made in Germany....better than anything you can buy manufactured here. To me, it's no big deal where things are manufactured because so called American ingenuity has long since passed before most were even born.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Many times all of the money does not leave the country.....just the part that pays for Labor or Labor/Manufacturing....besides, American production is not very good in a unionized setting anymore for the most part. This has already been the case for years with our cars and trucks. Some folks act like it is a crime if something is built in another country....I have some 25-30 year old JD tractors that the motors were made in France or Germany or completely made in Germany....better than anything you can buy manufactured here. To me, it's no big deal where things are manufactured because so called American ingenuity has long since passed before most were even born.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I agree. It seems manufacturing of any equipment is on such a global scale it doesn't make a difference to much anymore. All the electronics in every ag equipment manufacturer is most likely made in China by a few different companies. Engines are made all over the place by a bunch of different companies. Our little 1759 MF has a Mitsubishi engine. That actually was a selling point to me. Mitsubishi diesels are pretty good. Probably the best part of that tractor. NH over the years has seemed to skip around to different engine makers. So much it seems they just go with the one that makes the cheapest engines. It's nice that Agco on the bigger equipment owns their own Sisu engine maker. Our first Hesston swather had a Cummins. Not a bad choice either. Agco would do the same thing as NH. Perkins/Cummins. Whoever could do it cheapest. I would make a guess, but I would think that some of the choices of these companies where to build or assemble their machines has to do with the marketplace as well as ease/cost of shipping to the market place they target the most. Most of the world uses under 100hp tractors. So they locate factories in other parts of the world.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

While NH has had several names for their engines, Cursor, FPT, Iveco, etc, they are all the same Fial family. Before NH was bought out by Ford, NH had used different mfgs for their engine needs which was a pain. Once Ford and then Fiat came along all the engines have migrated first to Ford and then to Fiat designed engines. The only exceptions were the compact tractors and some skid loaders. Even at that the engine mfg was consistant for those products until the introduction of the boomer series, LS models which use the Mitsubishi engine.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Many times all of the money does not leave the country.....just the part that pays for Labor or Labor/Manufacturing....besides, American production is not very good in a unionized setting anymore for the most part. This has already been the case for years with our cars and trucks. Some folks act like it is a crime if something is built in another country....I have some 25-30 year old JD tractors that the motors were made in France or Germany or completely made in Germany....better than anything you can buy manufactured here. To me, it's no big deal where things are manufactured because so called American ingenuity has long since passed before most were even born.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I do understand that, however when a product stays here as much as possible, and as much labor is used here as possible, that employee can then buy hay from me or a boiler with their paycheck, I've yet to have a chinamen call me wanting me to ship hay or a boiler to them that they are going to pay for out of their Agco paycheck.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> I do understand that, however when a product stays here as much as possible, and as much labor is used here as possible, that employee can then buy hay from me or a boiler with their paycheck, I've yet to have a chinamen call me wanting me to ship hay or a boiler to them that they are going to pay for out of their Agco paycheck.


I also understand what you are saying, but that does not change the fact that the world is no longer countries with separate economies but a global economy. I have never had a German call me about purchasing anything from me neither, but I still like my Mannheim tractors very much. I was glad to get one back then and I would be even happier if I could get one now.

American Browning Arms made shotguns in Belgium many years ago....they were/are terrific and highly desirable because of the quality of material and manufacturing. I recall of no one that didn't want one because it was not made here....I am sure there might have been a few. I am more interested in buying quality for my money than I am concerned about where it is manufactured. I do prefer to "Buy American" when I can, but that kind of rings hollow with half the country not desiring to work.....especially on Walmart type goods.

Regards, Mike


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Vol said:


> I also understand what you are saying, but that does not change the fact that the world is no longer countries with separate economies but a global economy. I have never had a German call me about purchasing anything from me neither, but I still like my Mannheim tractors very much. I was glad to get one back then and I would be even happier if I could get one now.
> 
> American Browning Arms made shotguns in Belgium many years ago....they were/are terrific and highly desirable because of the quality of material and manufacturing. I recall of no one that didn't want one because it was not made here....I am sure there might have been a few. I am more interested in buying quality for my money than I am concerned about where it is manufactured. I do prefer to "Buy American" when I can, but that kind of rings hollow with half the country not desiring to work.....especially on Walmart type goods.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Well said


----------

